# Sage BES875BKS - second frothing problem



## pesslovany (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I have Sage BES875BKS and everything works fine when I am doing only one cappuccino, but when I am doing multiple of them, sometimes every second time I am trying to froth the milk I get absolutely no pressure from the wand. Do you know what could be the problem? It never occurs when I just switch the machine on do one frothing and switch it back off.
Thank you.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe you need to wait for something to cool such as the jug.


----------

